# Job Seeker Visa questions



## superglue (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello all,

Got questions regarding job seeker visa in germany...

As I read through the visa restriction for work visa I will need job offer from the employer to apply for blue card. Is it normal for german employers to provide job offer document to non-eu candidate like me for blue card application? I know it might be a bit riskier for employer to do so (comparing to hiring EU candidate), but keen to know how does it work.

I got SAP experience from UK and Thailand (in total of 7 years), how's the job market for SAP right now in Germany? 

Thanks everyone for contribution! Cheers.


----------

